# Revving=shaking?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

So, I've seen old muscle cars where, when they rev, the whole car shakes. I notice the GTO hardly shakes what so ever, even if revved hard. Is this due to the "calm" nature of the LS1 versus old small and big-blocks of the 60's, the motor mounts, or what? Or is it most so due to the fact that 350-400 HP just isn't engine power to rock the vehicle?


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i would say chalk it up to modern technology.
mine shakes a bit when its cold


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i don't know about the ls1 but my ls2 has a rock to it i have noticed after it gets warm and i'm sitting at stoplights. it feels like a large truck passing by although none of my passengers have ever noticed it.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

now that you mentioned it if i sit by myself at idle it does have a little rythm
to it.


----------



## patsgto06 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Shake*

My LS2 has a slight shimmy shake to it at idle as well. I have the m6 and if I am sitting at idle and kick it up to 3-4K rpms it does a slight engine rock but nothing like the old ones. I had a 72 Chevelle back in HS with a 383 stroker and that would torque the entire body sideways with the same revs. I would say chaulk it up to modern day marvels as well.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

these cars do have body torque when you rev the engine. i just finished watching about 20 videos of gto rear ends and i saw the body torque on all of them from stock all the way up to warmed over. the body didn't torque much maybe about 0.625 of an inch or so but it was present. i just think in the captain's chair you don't notice because it's so comfy.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would also agree that its modern technology.....since 400 hp is more than most cars of the 60's that tended to shake and rattle had


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Mine seems to shake quite a bit, especially when its cold. It's not enough to make a soda spill or anything like that, but it's noticeable. My friend's camaro with the 454 in it shakes enough that if you put a cup of coffee on the dash, it'll spill out of the top. It's an older, 73 camaro with a transplanted 454 and a big cam though. If he revs the engine, you'd better be holding your coffee or you'll be wearing it. If he adds much more power, I'm waiting for it to do like one of those cartoon musclecars that just tip over on themselves whenever the engine is revved. haha


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Many of the older cars have rubber bushings and were'nt built as tight as the cars of today. Plus, the engine mounts absorb a lot of the vibrations you would otherwise feel.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Mine shakes pretty good. All you have to do is get a bigger cam.


----------

